# Comment localiser un logiciel ?



## Cinétiste (15 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici le problème pour lequel je sollicite votre aide.

Je possède un PowerMacIntosh G3.

Ce dernier contient de nombreux fichiers textes qu'il me faut récupérer et convertir.
L'ordinateur contient Microsoft Word, mais par inadvertance, j'ai déplacé l'icône du Logiciel et peut-être même effacé le dossier où il se trouvait à l'origine. 
Résultat: l'ordinateur ne le retrouve plus à l'ouverture du logiciel. 

Comment peut-on retrouver l'emplacement où doit être l'icône pour que le logiciel fonctionne? 
Ou sinon, comment relier l'icône au logiciel ?

J'espère résumer clairement le problème.
Merci d'avance pour votre attention,

"Cinétiste"


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2013)

Si tu clique (double) sur un document cré par le programme et si tu n'as pas jeté Word il va s'ouvrir.

Ensuite elle (l'icône du programme) apparait dans le dock (généralement en-bas) clique droit dessus et choisis "garder dans le Dock"


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

c'est un G3

pour l'instant on n'a pas l'OS utilisé
Si c'est  un OS super vintage  d'avant  les OSX il n'y a pas de dock 
et les organisations et manips sont un peu differentes


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2013)

Un _PowerMacintosh_ fait vaillamment tourner du Système 7 (mimimum) à Mac OS 9.1 (maximum). Donc l'application «Word» est soit la version 6.0, soit fait partie du pack «Microsoft Office Mac 1998».

Ces points établis avec la toute la clarté requise, j'avoue maintenant perdre tant soit peu de ma faculté de claivoyance à la lecture des attendus suivants :



Cinétiste a dit:


> L'ordinateur contient Microsoft Word, mais par inadvertance, j'ai déplacé l'icône du Logiciel et peut-être même effacé le dossier où il se trouvait à l'origine.
> Résultat: l'ordinateur ne le retrouve plus à l'ouverture du logiciel.
> 
> Comment peut-on retrouver l'emplacement où doit être l'icône pour que le logiciel fonctionne?
> Ou sinon, comment relier l'icône au logiciel ?



En effet, j'ai du mal à cerner ce que recouvre exactement l'expression : «_icône_du_logiciel_» (sic). S'agit d'un _alias_ de l'application, qui aurait perdu le chemin de l'original après déplacement de ce dernier hors de sa localisation primitive? Ou bien s'agit-il de l'original lui-même : le logiciel «Word» donc, qui aurait été extrait du répertoire global de la suite «Microsoft Office pour Mac 1998» où il voisinait avec les autres applications du pack, et qui, à la suite de cette délocalisation, ne parviendrait plus à se lancer?

Dans l'incapacité de trancher, je passe le ballon à ...«Sherlock»! Eh oui! Ce vieux «Sherlock», on a tendance à l'oublier, est l'utilitaire de recherche _pré-Spotlight_ des OS '_Classiques_'. Aller le chercher (icône de loupe) soit dans le dossier '_Applications_', soit dans le dossier '_Utilitaires_' et le lancer. Renseigner *word* dans le champ de saisie et lancer la recherche. «Sherlock» est un fin limier, il va bien découvrir des centaines d'occurrences qu'il va lister dans son affichage. Le dérouler tranquillement, en se concentrant sur la colonne du milieu qui indique le *type* de fichier trouvé, dans l'attente de l'indication : *application*.

S'il y a un (ou plusieurs) logiciels «Word» dans les ressources de l'OS, ils vont se montrer. Sélectionner l'item affiche le chemin tout en bas de la fenêtre de tâches. Cela peut permettre de régler 2 cas de figures : situer l'*original*, au cas où on a affaire à un _alias_ qui a perdu le chemin qui y mène / constater l'*absence* d'application «Word», ce qui signifie que le dossier «Microsoft Office Mac 1998» a été supprimé, et la seule issue alors est de ré-installer le pack. 

Reste le cas de la vache qui s'est égarée et aimerait bien retourner à l'étable : un «Word» balladeur hors du dossier natal du pack «Office 98». Dans ce dernier cas, renseigner dans la barre de saisie de «Sherlock» : _Microsoft_, ou _Microsoft Office_, ou même _Office 98_. Si rien n'apparaît, c'est que le dossier a été supprimé et le logiciel «Word» isolé n'est plus fonctionnel. Même conclusion que plus haut : il faut ré-installer le pack.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Octobre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Un _PowerMacintosh_ fait vaillamment tourner du Système 7 (mimimum) à Mac OS 9.1 (maximum).



meuh non, il s'agit d'un powermac(tout court) G3 > on peut pousser jusqu'au tigre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2013)

Tu as raison. _PowerMacintosh_ m'avait dissimulé G3. Il y a alors bien des chances qu'un OS X genre «Jaguar 10.2», à la limite un «Tiger 10.4» si c'est un '_Bleu_&_Blanc_', soit installé, avec l'environnement '_Classic_' en prime.


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2013)

Vous êtes super-compliqués les mecs.

Un des mes switcher m'a appelé un jour parce qu'il avait effacé un logiciel (certainement Word d'ailleurs).
Il l'avait simplement enlevé du Dock.
Alors j'extrapole peut être, mais les symptômes sont identiques 

Pis arrêtez un peu, vous lui faites peur


----------



## dapi (18 Octobre 2013)

Sinon Word devrait être dans le dossier Application


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> meuh non, il s'agit d'un powermac(tout court) G3 > on peut pousser jusqu'au tigre



Pas forcément, Tiger est réservé au PM G3 "Blue and white", pour les PM G3 beiges, "Molaire" comprise, c'est Jaguar maximum !


----------



## dapi (18 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Molaire"


Ouah!! Ca a existé!! On y voit déjà un peu du future iMac. Les deux fentes, c'est des lecteurs de disquette?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2013)

dapi a dit:


> Ouah!! Ca a existé!! On y voit déjà un peu du future iMac. Les deux fentes, c'est des lecteurs de disquette?



Une seule, l'autre, c'est un lecteur Zip


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2013)

je n'ai jamais vu ce modèle


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2013)

Réservé au marché américain de l'éducation !


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2013)

notre emac à nous en mieux et plus moche en quelque sorte 

et il semblerait que en plus d'avoir perdu word notre ami Cinétiste a également perdu MacGé


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> notre emac à nous en mieux et plus moche en quelque sorte



N'exagérons rien, ça reste un "G3 beige old world", avec des fréquences de 233 ou 266 Mhz, on est loin d'un eMac quand même !


----------



## dapi (20 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> notre emac à nous en mieux et plus moche en quelque sorte


L'eMac utilisait un G4


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2013)

dapi a dit:


> L'eMac utilisait un G4



non c'était un moteur Diesel à l'intérieur. je n'ai jamais entendu de mac aussi bruyant. et puis le processeur ne fait pas tout. la machine proposé par Pascal77 a l'air rudement bien équipée !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> non c'était un moteur Diesel à l'intérieur. je n'ai jamais entendu de mac aussi bruyant. et puis le processeur ne fait pas tout. la machine proposé par Pascal77 a l'air rudement bien équipée !!



Sans doute, mais ça n'en reste pas moins un "petit" G3, pas mieux équipé qu'un iMac "Bondi Blue" sur le plan interne (G3 266 avec ATI Rage II 2 Mo Vram ou ATI Rage Pro avec 6 Mo de VRam, on est bien loin de, même, la modeste la GeForce II MX avec 32 Mo de Vram qui équipait le tout premier eMac, quant au "diesel", viens donc écouter mon PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz un jour de forte chaleur, tu sauras ce qu'est une machine bruyante ! :rateau:


----------



## Cinétiste (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci à tous pour vos précisions.
Excusez moi pour le délais. Je ne m'attendais pas à des réponses aussi rapides.
C'est ce forum qui abrite finalement de "fins limiers". 
Un merci spécial à "macomaniac" pour l'explication détaillée.

Pour ceux qui ont eu la générosité de préciser les solutions possibles, je précise davantage:
Il s'agît d'un _Power Macintosh G3_ fonctionnant avec *Mac OS 9.2*.

Le logiciel est *Microsoft Office 2001*.

Lorsque je disais avoir déplacé "l'icône du logiciel", il ne s'agissait pas d'un alias, mais de l'icône originale, c'est à dire la seule donnant, à ma connaissance, accès au logiciel. 
Il est possible que je l'ai simplement sortie de son dossier d'origine, voire même que j'ai effacé ou renommé son dossier. 
J'ai encore cette icône, mais dans un dossier différent de celui où elle était à l'origine.

Merci pour la référence à _Sherlock_.
J'ai fait la recherche, et localisé l'application.
Hélas, cela ne semble pas me permettre de l'ouvrir.
Je vérifie et vous reviens, plus rapidement cette fois.

Merci.


----------



## Invité (23 Octobre 2013)

Pffff, ça ne nous rajeunit pas ! 

La place de Word était dans le dossier "Microsoft Office 2001" 
essaie de le remettre à sa place

Il y a avait un truc aussi dans le dossier "Microsoft Office 2001/Office" c'est "Microsoft Office First Run", tu peux essayer de le lancer des fois qu'il remette ses petits à leur place&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2013)

Cinétiste a dit:


> Il s'agît d'un _Power Macintosh G3_ fonctionnant avec *Mac OS 9.2*.
> 
> Le logiciel est *Microsoft Office 2001*


aaaah je le sentais bien venir gros comme une maison

pour l'aide là dessus de ma part faudra attendre
(que je resorte un G3 en OS9 avec microdoux office dessus de ma reserve à dinosaures,ca va etre un émouvant moment d'archéologie  )


----------



## Cinétiste (24 Octobre 2013)

Merci à vous, voyageurs du temps.

Pour vous dire la motivation derrière ma question:
Nous avons travaillé depuis le premier _MacIntosh Classic_ a différentes uvres, écrites et graphiques, qui au fil du temps se sont retrouvés prisonnières de technologies devenues dépassées. Avec les changements de logiciels, les disquettes ayant disparues et les incompatibilités de versions, me voilà engagé dans une véritable opération de sauvetage intergénérationnel et multi-plateforme.

Nous serons sans doute nombreux, avec le temps, à voir en péril ces archives précieusement sauvegardées.

Cela dit, pour l'anecdote, je cohabite actuellement avec quatre de ces dinosaures - un _Centris 660 AV_, un _LCIII_, un _PowerPC 7100/66_, et le _G3_ qui en est le plus récent. 
Ils contiennent des uvres qu'il m'en faut extraire avant de faire face à leur extinction (certains clignent de l'il, déjà).

Tout cela justifiant mes questionnements actuels, et vos efforts sincèrement très appréciés.

Nb. Un jour, il me faudra vous raconter les périples qu'il nous aura fallu traverser pour sauver un livre entier de 150 pages monté graphiquement dans Pagemaker 4.1 sur un Classic et un LCIII, pour parvenir à le transmuter jusqu'à _InDesign CS5_, sans perdre la mise en page.

Pour en revenir à la question actuelle:

Merci à l'invité. 
L'icône est bien placée dans le dossier Microsoft Office 2001; cependant le dossier lui même ayant été déplacé, j'ignore son emplacement d'origine dans l'arborescence.

Pour Microsoft Office First Run, il était là, vous aviez raison. Cependant, en appuyant dessus, une fenêtre indique:
"Installer VISE data file.
 The file cannot be opened. It contains the information that installer VISE uses when called 
 via a shared Library."
Suivi d'une autre indiquant l'impossibilité de l'ouvrir, ajoutant:
"An error type -3 045 occured"

Je poursuis donc les investigations que vous m'avez suggéré antérieurement avec Sherlock et vous reviens rapidement.

Ps. Pour réinstaller _Microsoft Word_, je ne possède pas la version 2001.
     J'ai cependant à portée de main de vieilles disquettes installant apparemment _Microsoft Word 5.1_. 

Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2013)

Cinétiste a dit:


> Avec les changements de logiciels, les disquettes ayant disparues et les incompatibilités de versions, me voilà engagé dans une véritable opération de sauvetage intergénérationnel et multi-plateforme.


ca réveille des souvenirs
( et quelques prises de tête -chou pour recup ou conversion)

note qu'il y a encore quelques sites de mordus es vintage avec parfois d'interessants trucs et combines et tours de passe passe
(essentiellement en anglais, j'ai plus les listes)

et un truc qui marche à quasi tous les coups pour beaucoup de choses(pas tout):imprimer ou creer un pdf
c'est toujours mieux que récuperer * rien du tout*
et des outils es pdf permettent ensuite des extractions correctes


> J'ai cependant à portée de main de vieilles disquettes installant apparemment _Microsoft Word 5.1_.


aaaah word 5.1
pour beaucoup ce fut la meilleure version word mac
(et ca a quasi  un quart de siècle)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2013)

Word 5.1, ça risque d'être insuffisant, il faudrait au moins Office 98, à défaut d'Office 2001, pour ce que tu comptes faire.

Cela dit, en dehors des dinosaures et du mammifère primitif (le G3 B/B), une fois les ouvrages culturels rapatriés sur ce dernier, tu en fais quoi ? Juste de l'archivage, ou bien devras-tu travailler dessus depuis une machine de notre époque ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Octobre 2013)

Me re-voici avec, extrait de mon sac à malice (dont la coulisse abrite mes artifices ) - ce visuel : 




Nous sommes sous Mac OS 9.2, sur une _Palourde G3_. Mode d'emploi :

- *1* : le volume_disque qui contient par défaut 2 répertoires-système : le dossier-système et le dossier-applications. Les autres dossiers susceptibles de se rencontrer dans l'espace de ce volume ont été créés par l'utilisateur, sous des noms _quodlibétiques_ (exemple : _Textes_, _Images_ etc.). Les _Applications_, par défaut, s'installent dans le dossier-applications du volume_disque, et n'ont pas à être recherchées ailleurs.

- *2* : aperçu restreint du dossier-applications.

- *3* : le dossier Microsoft_Office_2001 tel qu'il figure dans le dossier-applications où il a été installé par défaut.

- *4* : le contenu du dossier Microsoft_Office_2001. On y trouve les 4 logiciels classiques : _Entourage_, _Word_, _Excel_ et _Powerpoint_ + les dossiers_ressources absolument nécessaires à leur fonctionnement : _Clipart_, _Modèles_, _Office_ et _Applications partagées_.

- *5* : l'alias du logiciel _Word_ présent sur le Bureau et pointant sur l'original recelé dans le dossier global : Microsoft_Office_2001, contenu dans le dossier-applications appartenant au volume_disque Mac OS 9.​
&#9828;​
J'ai fait l'expérience d'extraire le logiciel _Word_ du dossier d'appartenance : Microsoft_Office_2001. Instantanément, _Word_ cesse de fonctionner, avec un message d'erreur signalant que les bibliothèques de ressources ne sont pas disponibles, et que le logiciel devrait être replacé dans le dossier global Microsoft_Office_2001 où elles résident. 

&#9831;​
En conséquence, tout est limpide comme l'eau qui coule de source en montagne : 

- a) s'il existe un dossier global Microsoft_Office_2001 qui, à l'installation de la suite bureautique, se trouve dans le dossier-applications, alors il faut aller y replacer le logiciel _Word_ indûment extrait de son contexte de ressources. Ce ne sont jamais les _logiciels_ qu'il faut déplacer, mais les _alias_ qui pointent vers eux (créés par la commande &#63743;M sous Mac OS 9) ;

- b) s'il n'existe pas de dossier global Microsoft_Office_2001 dans le dossier-applications attendu, ni nulle part ailleurs dans le volume_disque Mac OS 9 (de dont il est facile de s'assurer en renseignant : Microsoft Office 2001 dans la fenêtre de saisie de Sherlock 2 et en lançant la recherche), c'est donc qu'il a été supprimé. La seule possibilité pour restaurer _Word_ (2001) dans ses fonctionnalités consiste à reconstituer l'environnement de ressources qu'il réclame : le dossier Microsoft Office 2001 contenant les bibliothèques requises (_Clipart_, _Modèles_, _Office_ et _Applications partagées_). Cela peut se faire, soit par ré-installation (en lançant l'_Installer_ embarqué avec le disque d'installation de la suite bureautique), soit par copie du dossier global Microsoft Office 2001 pré-installé sur un autre ordinateur (via clé USB par exemple).​
&#9825;​
[NB. À la différence de la suite Microsoft 1998, ayant le statut de '_Legacy_' et donc virée à l'_abandonware_ (téléchargeable du site Macintosh Garden en version anglaise), la suite Microsoft_Office_2001 est toujours sous licence _Microsoft_ et n'est donc pas en téléchargement libre - du moins pour ceux qui ne basculent pas du côté sombre de la force.]

&#9826;​


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2013)

Cinétiste
 macomaniac tutorise!
 t'es veinard, ses tutos sont célèbres et à juste titre
t'es dans d'excellentes mains

(et pis ca m'evite de _résurrectionner_ un G3,sauf si macomaniac et autres véterans n'arrivent pas à solutionner , et ils y arriveront, ils sont très forts)

en passant j'avais oublié des details de look OS 9
très astucieux  le choix typo italique pour les alias
et un truc qui me frappe, postant en ce moment via windows pas si vieux , le vindoz a encore ces looks si vintage , que vindoz n'a laché que recemment


----------



## Cinétiste (15 Novembre 2013)

Messieurs, merci.

Votre générosité est digne de gentilshommes.
Je me vois accueilli dans ma première requête par de véritables spécialistes.
Cela réconcilie avec l'humanité, et ce n'est pas excessif de l'affirmer.
Nous pourrions dire que les plus humains se trouvent ainsi parmi les "machines".

Bien entendu, je tiens à remercier spécialement "macomaniac"; votre explication illustrée est un véritable travail d'extraction. Je vais sans plus tarder mettre vos instructions en pratique.

J'en profite pour mettre à jour ma liste de cadeaux à offrir pour Noël.

Il y a parmi les ouvrages à récupérer, certaines uvres originales. 
Sachez que vos précieuses informations servent donc une bonne cause.
Si vos talents concourent à leur réalisation, je me ferai un plaisir de vous en conserver un exemplaire en marque de reconnaissance.

Par conséquent, pour répondre à votre question, "pascal for mac", je dois en effet les faire remonter jusqu'à des versions traitables sur les ordinateurs actuels. 

Je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant de mes progrès,
et partager avec vous la joie de la réussite en cas de succès.

Cordialement,


----------



## Cinétiste (6 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Dabord, merci pour vos conseils.
Je reviens vous donner des nouvelles de mon « archéologie informatique ».

Un salut particulier à « macomaniac » pour son généreux travail déclaircissement. 
Démonstration qui a dailleurs porté ses fruits ! 
*Cela a parfaitement fonctionné !* 

Jai pu, grâce à ces explications, remettre en fonction les logiciels et récupérer les documents enfouis depuis plusieurs années dans la mémoire de trois ordinateurs dune autre époque.

Pour faire suite à ce précieux tutoriel de « macomaniac »: en effet, des déplacements avaient causé le problème.

Par soucis de classement, javais jadis (par ignorance) déplacé tous les dossiers complémentaires de _Microsoft Office_ (_Modèles, Office, etc._) dans un nouveau dossier nommé « Suppléments ». 
En les remettant dans la configuration initiale, et en replaçant le dossier « _Microsoft Office 2001_ » au bon endroit, les logiciels ont été reconnus et _Microsoft Word_ est redevenu fonctionnel.

Un casse-tête que je naurais pu solutionner seul.

« Macomaniac », je ne vous oublirai pas sur ma liste de cadeaux à offrir.
Et à tous les gentilshommes qui ont apporté leurs conseils, merci. Ils ont été utiles pour faire avancer ma compréhension de ce système.

Cest une étape très importante que vous mavez permis de passer. Plusieurs uvres (notamment des "manuscrits" de livres complets) ont pu être récupérés.

Chapeau bas ! Jai trouvé plus de courtoisie et de générosité ici, que dans l'environnement physique. Je ne manquerai pas de revenir côtoyer cette communauté, dans lespoir de pouvoir un jour rendre de tels services.

Meilleures salutations !


----------

